# هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟



## جندي الرب (13 فبراير 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم
قرأت في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الأول :
 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الارْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ». 
21 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 
.
الآية 21 تقول أن ألله خلق التنانين العظام ؟
فما المقصود بالتنانين ؟ 
هل يوجد خطأ في الترجمة مثلا ؟
أرجو الرد لمجد اسم الرب


----------



## Fadie (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

whales

الحيتان


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

الموضوع تم رد عليه مرارا و تكرارا
هذه المواضيع:
التنين في الكتاب المقدس !! 
أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن 
بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس


----------



## صوت الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

*عزيزي جندي الرب 
لتوضيح معنى التنانين العظام إقرأ الترجمة الانجليزية
Gen 1:21, And God created great whales
أذن التنانين العظام هي Great Whales بمعنى الحيتان العملاقة*


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

هل لي في مداخلة؟؟؟

سؤال بس


----------



## جندي الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

*الأحباء Fadie and My Rock و صوت الرب
شكرا جزيلا لردكم المقنع و الجميل 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 



			هل لي في مداخلة؟؟؟
سؤال بس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم , تفضل ...
سلام المسيح معكم جميعا*


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



جندي الرب قال:


> *الأحباء Fadie and My Rock و صوت الرب
> شكرا جزيلا لردكم المقنع و الجميل
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
> 
> ...



أشكر لك السماح لي بالمداخلة

سؤالي هو كيف ترجمت كلمة الحيتان في الترجمات الأخرى إلى التنانين في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟

و لم لم تعدل و ظلت كما هي؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



الحق أقول قال:


> أشكر لك السماح لي بالمداخلة
> 
> سؤالي هو كيف ترجمت كلمة الحيتان في الترجمات الأخرى إلى التنانين في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟
> 
> و لم لم تعدل و ظلت كما هي؟؟؟؟


 
مع الأسف انك تتكلم بدون مصدر و بدون حق
فالترجمات الأخرى نقلتها و ترجمتها بالحيتان
[Q-BIBLE] 

ALAB
وهكذا خلق الله الحيوانات المائية الضخمة، والكائنات الحية التي اكتظت بها المياه، كلا حسب أجناسها، وأيضا الطيور وفقا لأنواعها. ورأى الله ذلك فاستحسنه.

GNA
فخلق الله الحيتان الضخمة وكل ما دب من أصناف الخلائق الحية التي فاضت بها المياه، وكل طائر مجنح من كل صنف. ورأى الله أن هذا حسن. 

JAB
فخلق الله الحيتان العظام وكل متحرك من كل ذي نفس حية عجت به المياه بحسب أصنافه وكل طائر ذي جناح بحسب أصنافه. ورأى الله أن ذلك حسن. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
++++ توجد فعلاً مخلوقات إسمها تنانين ( dragons) 
+++ وقد ذكرت -- فى الرد على سؤال آخر --  تفاصيل عنهم 
++ وبالإختصار ، هى من فصيلة الديناصورات ، وتختلف أحجامها ( كمثل التماسيح) ، وقد شاهدت على القنوات الفضائية ثلاثة أنواع منها ، وفيها البرى تماماً ، وفيها البرمائى ، ومنها نوع ذو عـُــرف جلدى أحمر ، مثل الديك البلدى ، ولكنه يمتد بطول رقبته ، ويصبح لونه بلون الدم ، عندما يهيج . + وقد ذكـَّـرنى منظره ، بالتنين الذى فى صورة مارجرجس ، ولكنه بدون تلك الأجنحة الخفـّْـاشية .
+++ وقد وجدت أحد أنواعها على موقع بالإنترنت ، بالبحث عن : the dragon animals ، ولكنى لا أتذكر إسم الموقع .


----------



## الحق أقول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

إذن نريد خلاصة إذا كان هناك حقاً تنانين فهل المذكورة في سفر التكوين تنانين حقاً أم حيتان؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



الحق أقول قال:


> إذن نريد خلاصة إذا كان هناك حقاً تنانين فهل المذكورة في سفر التكوين تنانين حقاً أم حيتان؟؟؟


 
حيتان
معقول تحتاج الى خلاصة بعد الذي قلناه؟


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



My Rock قال:


> حيتان
> معقول تحتاج الى خلاصة بعد الذي قلناه؟



عذراً مي روك و لكن مكرم زكي قال إنه يوجد تنانين ففهمت أنه يقر التنانين الواردة و الخلاصة هي أن أعرف هل قولك الق أم قوله

و بما أنك قد قررت أن الحيتان هي النص الصحيح فاسمح لي ما اسم الترجمة التي ورد بها كلمة التنانين؟؟؟


----------



## al safer_3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

على ما اعتقد ان التنين كائن حقيقي 


هذه الصور هى لنوع من التنانين يعيش حتى الآن و إسمه تنين كومودو  







تنين يتعرض للعلاج بواسطة الابر الصينية


صورة توضح حجم التنين 






تنين يلتهم حيوان من على الشجرة و نراه يقف على قائمتيه الخلفيتين


----------



## al safer_3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

* وهذا الشكل الأساسي للهيكل العظمي لللتنين رباعي الأقدام ... ستلاحظ الأطراف القوية دون شك 




*


----------



## al safer_3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

*وما وضعته من صور لا يمنع ان المقصود بالتنين هو الحيتان العظام كما قال الاخوة . *


----------



## al safer_3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

*الكشف عن سر انقراض الديناصور*

سر انقراض الديناصور
في كشف مثير أعلن العلماء الصينيون أنهم عثروا علي حفرية متحجرة لحيوان ثديي ضخم البنية يعادل في حجمه ثلاثة أمثال حجم الديناصور‏,‏ مما كان يؤهله لافتراس الديناصورات والتهامها دون حاجة للقضم أو المضغ‏.‏ وقال العلماء في الأكاديمية الصينية للعلوم إنهم عثروا داخل معدة هذا الحيوان علي ديناصور كامل الأطراف والرأس والجمجمة والفكين والأسنان‏,‏ وعظامه غير مهشمة وجلده غير ممزق‏,‏ مما يعني أن الحيوان الثديي إلتهم فريسته وبلعها دون حاجة للقضم‏.

http://www.4eco.com/2005/01/__70.html


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

 الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
+++ أين المشكلة ، فى أن تكون -- تلك الكائنات --  ما تكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
++++ ما هو الهدف الذى تبحث عنه ؟؟ هل هو ضمان وصولك للسعادة السمائية الأبدية ؟؟؟  أم مجرد الحوار ، حول أمور ، لم يذكرها الإنجيل لكى نضع كل إهتمامنا فيها هى ذاتها ، بل لكى نتخذ منها مثالاً يساعدنا على تصور حجم مشكلة السقوط فى قبضة الشيطان . ++  فكل هذه التشبيهات ، ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة لدفعنا فى إتجاه الخلاص الأبدى .
++++ فهل نترك الموضوع الأهم ، و ننساه تماماً ، بحجة الوصول أولاً ، لأصل وفصل هذا الحيوان ؟؟؟؟
+++++  ومع أن ذلك ليس هدفنا الأصلى ، لكنى أشكر جداً الأخ الحبيب / السفير ، على هذه المعلومات القيمة العلمية ، التى تدلل على صحة الإنجيل من كل الوجوه  .
+++ ولكن ، كما قال الأخ الحبيب / ماى روك ، فإن ذلك لن يقدمنا ولن يؤخرنا ، إن كان هدفنا الحقيقى -- بكل إخلاص -- هو الخلاص الأبدى .
+++ نصيحة أخوية لك أخى الفاضل / الحق أقول ، لا تكن كما يقول المَثَل المصرى :"" تتعزِّز ، لمَّـا تتعنِّـس "" ، فالعمر أقصر من إضاعته هكذا .


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

أشكرك مكركم على نصيحتك و لكني طلبت فقط اسم النسخة التي تحتوي على الترجمة الخاطئة فهل أخطأت؟؟؟

و بمناسبة المعلومات القيمة الصورة الأولى لحيوان يسمى تنين كومودو و هناك أيضاً التنين الملتحي و كلها زواحف سميت بهذا الأسم من عند الناس لاعتقادهم بأنها تشبه التنانين فليست دليلاً على وجود التنانين إطلاقاً و لو لاحظت ما هو مكتوب أسفل الصورة فإنه عمل عمل فني له صاحب فكرة و له منفذ و له حقوق محفوظة لهذا العمل الفني التخيلي

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

و الصورة الأخرى التي توضح الهيكل العظمي هي مجرد عمل فني تخيلي حيث لا يوجد حيوان بهذا الشكل إطلاقاً و لم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

أخى الفاضل / الحق أقول 
+++ إنك -- للإسف -- تلف وتدور حول فسافس الأمور ، التى لا تقدم ولا تؤخر . 
++++ فمثلاً ، سيادتك تعترض على الصور الفوتوغرافية ، وتقول أن الناس هم الذين أسموها تنانين ، فهل تريد أن ترى حيواناً مكتوباً عليه تنين !!!  أو ما هو التنين -- فى نظرك -- الذى بمجرد أن تراه ، تقول فوراً : هذا تنين !!!!!!!!!!!! ، ألم نقل أنه موجود مصوراً فى صورة مارجرجس ، بشكل قريب جداً من أحد أنواعها التى قدمتها قناة تلفزيونية فضائية ، علماً بأن هذه القناة ، لا علاقة لها بالمسيحية . كما أن مثل هذه الصور ، موجودة منذ القديم ، ودائماً يكون إسمها تنين .
+++++ ثم أننا ذكرنا موضوع التنانين ، ليس لجزمنا بأن المكتوب هوهذا الكائن ، بل من باب  " الشيئ بالشيئ يـُذكر " . كما نبهنا ، مراراً وتكراراً ، أنه لا يؤثر -- فى جوهر وهدف الموضوع -- شكل ونوعية التنين  ، ولا حتى لو كان العنقاء ، إذ أن الهدف ، هو  روحى تماماً ، فالكلام ليس عن أنواع الحيوانات ، بل عن الشيطان وجنوده . أما هذه الأوصاف ، فليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة ، لتعريفنا بشراسة وإجرام وشر الشيطان وجنوده ، وعداوتهم للبشر ، بهدف الإحتراص ، بالصلاة والصوم . 
++++ فإن عدونا الوحيد هو الشيطان ، وليس الناس ولا الحيوان . +  كما أن سلاحنا الوحيد هو الصلاة والصوم ، كما أمرنا ربنا .


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

و لكن ما رأيك بموضوع الهيكل العظمي

و لنترك هذا الموضوع كلية 

و ما زال عندي طلب و هو  اسم النسخة التي تحتوي على الترجمة الخاطئة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

++ الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
++ أكرر ، فإن التكرار ينير الأبصار :-
+++ فإن موضوع فصائل الحيوانات -- كله -- ثانوى ، فالأصل هو المعنى الروحى ، بتشبيه الشيطان بحيوانات إجرامية شرسة فتـَّـاكة ، لحضـِّـنا على الحذر منه .
+++ ثم أن ، الأخ الحبيب/ السفير ، جاد علينا بكل ما توصل إليه من الإنترنت ، عن التنين ، والعاقل يختار الحقيقى ، ويهمل سواه . + ويبقى مجهوده -- ككل -- مشكوراً .
+++++++ أما أن سيادتك ، تختار ما ينبغى تخطيه ، وتتخطى ما ينبغى الوقوف عنده ، فذلك أمر عجيب ، ويحتاج لتفسير .


----------



## الحق أقول (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول
> ++ أكرر ، فإن التكرار ينير الأبصار :-
> +++ فإن موضوع فصائل الحيوانات -- كله -- ثانوى ، فالأصل هو المعنى الروحى ، بتشبيه الشيطان بحيوانات إجرامية شرسة فتـَّـاكة ، لحضـِّـنا على الحذر منه .
> +++ ثم أن ، الأخ الحبيب/ السفير ، جاد علينا بكل ما توصل إليه من الإنترنت ، عن التنين ، والعاقل يختار الحقيقى ، ويهمل سواه . + ويبقى مجهوده -- ككل -- مشكوراً .
> +++++++ أما أن سيادتك ، تختار ما ينبغى تخطيه ، وتتخطى ما ينبغى الوقوف عنده ، فذلك أمر عجيب ، ويحتاج لتفسير .




أشكرك على ردك أستاذ مكرم 

و لكني قررت طرح هذا النقاش حول صور التنانين و سألت سؤالاً واحداً عن اسم الترجمة و ما زلت في الانتظار


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



الحق أقول قال:


> أشكرك مكركم على نصيحتك و لكني طلبت فقط اسم النسخة التي تحتوي على الترجمة الخاطئة فهل أخطأت؟؟؟
> 
> و بمناسبة المعلومات القيمة الصورة الأولى لحيوان يسمى تنين كومودو و هناك أيضاً التنين الملتحي و كلها زواحف سميت بهذا الأسم من عند الناس لاعتقادهم بأنها تشبه التنانين فليست دليلاً على وجود التنانين إطلاقاً و لو لاحظت ما هو مكتوب أسفل الصورة فإنه عمل عمل فني له صاحب فكرة و له منفذ و له حقوق محفوظة لهذا العمل الفني التخيلي
> 
> ...


 
هي ليست نسخة
هي ترجمة!! ترجمة الفاندايك
ارتحت؟


----------



## الحق أقول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



My Rock قال:


> هي ليست نسخة
> هي ترجمة!! ترجمة الفاندايك
> ارتحت؟



أشكرك نعم ارتحت

و ترجمة سميث و فاندايك أليست معتبرة عندكم و تقرأون منها العهد القديم؟؟؟

فإذا كان جوابك بنعم فلم لم تصححوا هذا الخطأ؟؟

أتقبلون أن تكتبوا كلام الله خطأً و يظل الخطأ كم هو؟؟

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



الحق أقول قال:


> أشكرك نعم ارتحت
> 
> و ترجمة سميث و فاندايك أليست معتبرة عندكم و تقرأون منها العهد القديم؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
يا ابني دي ترجمة, في تراجم اخرى ناقلة الكلمة بصورة ادق

بطل هبل و سيبك من حكاية الترجمات ديه


----------



## الحق أقول (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



My Rock قال:


> يا ابني دي ترجمة, في تراجم اخرى ناقلة الكلمة بصورة ادق
> 
> بطل هبل و سيبك من حكاية الترجمات ديه



واضح إنك مش فاهمني علشان كده بتتهمني بالهبل 

لما يكون الترجمة غلط مش معنى كلام الله كده يتغير؟؟؟

إزاي موافقين أن الترجمة اللي بيقرأ منها العرب الانجيل خطأ؟؟

و ليه و أنتم عارفين إن الترجمة في النقطة دي خطأ محاولتوش تصححوها؟؟

و لا الموضوع مش مهم بالنسبة لكم؟؟


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



الحق أقول قال:


> واضح إنك مش فاهمني علشان كده بتتهمني بالهبل
> 
> لما يكون الترجمة غلط مش معنى كلام الله كده يتغير؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
يا ابني دي ترجمة, عمل بشري لترجمة النص الأصلي
اي تغيير او عدم دقة هي بسبب الترجمة الخاطئة, و كلمة الله ثابة غير متغيرة في النصوص الأصلية

روح شوف قرأنك المترجم كم اختلاف بيه و بعدين تعال اتكم

اسمع كلام و بطل هبل و سيبك من التراجم لان محدش يؤمن بعصمتها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق يقول 
+++++ لماذا هذا الإهتمام المبالغ فيه ، بإسم كائن ، إسم لا يستخدم إلاّ بغرض رمزى ، وسيادتك تعرف أن أسماء الكائنات تختلف من لغة لأخرى ، وتتسع المعانى أو تضيق ، من لغة لأخرى ، ولكن فى حدود  .
++++ لماذا هذا الوقوف الطويل عند الإسم ، وهو مجرد رمز ، للشراسة والوحشية  وإبتلاع الفريسة . ++ فى مقابل الصفات الجميلة لله القدوي ، كالرحمة ، والمداواة للمجروح ، والمسامحة، أى قبول التائب ومسامحته .
++++++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، اللغات جميعاً --- بكل أسماء حيواناتها ---  هى مجرد وسيلة ، فاللغة خادمة للمعنى ، وليس العكس .
+++++++++ ولن ينفعك إلاَّ المعنى الذى أوصلته إليك اللغة ، فهل تشك فى أن الوحش ( أياً كان ، تمساحاً أو تنيناً أو حوتاً ....إلخ ) هو عدو ، خطير على حياتك ؟؟؟ 
++++++++++ فبنفس النظرة ، يجب أن تنظر إلى الشيطان ، فلا تظن أنه يمكن أن يتوب ، ولا تظن أنه يمكن أن يصير صديقك وحبيبك وخادك ومعينك . 
+++++++++ الشيطان هو عدو البشر ، فلا تأخذ منه النصيحة ، الشيطان هو عدوك ، فلا تأمن له .
++++++++++ ++ هذا هو المعنى المهم من تمثيل الشيطان بمثال الوحش ، أياً كان ، فلماذا تهتم بأنواع التنانين والحيتان ، وتهمل المعنى الخطير ، الذى لو إنتبهت له ، لأنقذت حياتك من قبضته .
+++ لقد عمل السيد المسيح معجزة ، بأن خلق من الطين عيونا لرجل مولود أعمى، عيونا حية ، تتحرك وترى ، من الطين . ++ ولكن رؤساء اليهود تغافلوا تماماً عن قيمة المعجزة ، وأغرقوا أنفسهم فى جدال عقيم ، فى جدال عقيم  ،حول : هل كان المفروض أن يعمل المعجزة يوم السبت ( عطلة اليهود المقدسة ) ، أم يؤجــِّله ليوم آخر !!!!!! 
+++++. وهكذا ظلوا يجادلون ويجادلون ويجادلون .... حتى ضاع العمر .


----------



## الحوت (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*



جندي الرب قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> قرأت في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الأول :
> وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الارْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ».
> 21 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
> ...



*التنانين يقصد بها الكائنات البحرية الضخمة كالحيتان ..

فالكلمة المعترض عليها .. منطوق اصلها العبراني هو هكذا :

" تنيان​" !

وهي تعني " حيوان بري أو مائي ضخم " قد يطلق على الحيتان وعلى الافاعي المائية الضخمة ..

اما كلمة " تنين " المعربة من اصلها العبراني .. فقد الصقت فقط بالافعى الضخمة !

ثم قام الناس بافتعال الاساطير حول تلك الافعى ..
 اذ صوروها على انها تملك اجنحة وارجل ومخالب وتخرج النار من فمها !!!!!

وهذا معنى الكلمة من القاموس الانجليزي - العبري :

tanniyn
tan-neen'​
or tanniym (Ezek. 29:3) {tan-neem'}; intensive from the same as 'tan' (8565); a marine or land monster, i.e. sea-serpent or jackal:--dragon, sea-monster, serpent, whale.​
اما استخدامات الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس فقد وردت كالتالي :

tanniyn​
dragon
Psa 91:13, Isa 27:1, Isa 51:9, Jer 51:34, Eze 29:3

dragons
Deu 32:33, Job 30:29, Psa 44:19, Psa 74:13, Psa 148:7, Isa 13:22, Isa 34:13, Isa 35:7, Isa 43:20, Jer 9:11, Jer 10:22, Jer 14:6, Jer 49:33, Jer 51:37, Micah 1:8

monsters
Lam 4:3

serpent
Exo 7:9, Exo 7:10

serpentsExo 7:12

well
Neh 2:13

whale
Job 7:12, Eze 32:2

whales
Gen 1:21

فالكلمة واحدة لها معاني ..
والمترجم اختار المعنى المناسب الذي لا يختلف عن النص الاصلي ..


*


----------



## mobenga (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

سواء التنين كان حوت ولا اسد ولا تمساح اهو وحش وخلاص
وعادة التنين بيطلق على السحليه الكبيرة وده عند معظم الشعوب
حتى فى الصين فى برج فلكى اسمه برج التنين 
يعنى احنا اللى اطلقنا عليها لفظ تنين


----------



## محب المصطفي (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

اخر تحذير 
كون انك ترمي بكل المشاركات و التوضيحات والردود من الاساتذة  في اول الموضوع و تضرب بها  عرض الحائط فهذة مشكلة عقلك وحدك ولا تفرضها علينا هنا بل اذهب بها بعيدا 
واخيرا عندما تتكلم عن سفر الرؤيا وانت تجهل هويتة فخيرا لك ان تصمت 

واذا كررت اسلوب الاستخفاف والغباء هذا مرة ثانية ستطرد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟*

*الأخ الفاضل / محب المصطفى
+++ لكى تفهم كلام الإنجيل ، يجب أن تعرف إسلوبه ، إن كان حرفياً ، أم رمزياً .
+++ وموضوع التنين -- الذى تعترض عليه -- هو كلام رمزى ، فإنه يتحدث ، بكل وضوح ، عن الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة ، وليس عن مخلوقات مادية أرضية ، والإنجيل يستخدم تعبير التنين والوحش -- فى أماكن كثيرة جداً -- لوصف الشيطان ، لكى نفهم جيداً أنه عدو لا يمكن مصادقته والوثوق به ، وأنه لن يتوانى عن إبتلاعنا ، أى تحطيم علاقتنا بالإله الحقيقى وتحويلنا لأشخاص مجرمين مثله .
+++ أما عن وجود كائنات حقيقية بإسم التنين ، فنعم ، وقد سبق توضيح هذه النقطة بكل جلاء ، فى المداخلات السابقة بهذا السؤال .
+++ ولكن -- كما سبق وأوضحنا -- فشكل ونوع التنين ، ليس هو هدف الإنجيل ، وبالتالى ، لا ينبغى أن نغرق أنفسنا فيه .
+++ المهم أن نعى جيداً ، أن الشياطين -- بكل ألوانها ، إن كان لها ألوان -- هى عدو لنا ، فلا نثق فيها ، ولا نقبل مشورتها ونصيحتها وكلامها . ++ لأن الشيطان : [ ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.  ] يو8: 44*


----------

